# 1/12 scale chassis discussion



## JSchoenauer (Sep 25, 2001)

Why do you believe chassis you run is better? How does it compare to other chassis' you have run? I need a new car for this winter and haven't decided which to buy; the last one I had was a Speedmerchant. I drove a friends the new Trinity last year but I need more input with all of the new chassis out now because I haven't driven 1/12 for a while.

Thanks John Schoenauer


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I have a quick question. I am setting up a new L4, and I have never had a car that ran with a T plate. Should the twick screws on the T plate be touching the chassis, or have them hover a bit. I need help!. I want to get this ready for Wed. Thanks Jerry


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

*best onroad car*

[I believe for an onroad car, if indeed you are running on carpet the best 1/12 for the job is definetly the crc bloody knife. It comes with all the hopup you need in a car and comes from calandra for around $225.00 with tires.


QUOTE=JSchoenauer]Why do you believe chassis you run is better? How does it compare to other chassis' you have run? I need a new car for this winter and haven't decided which to buy; the last one I had was a Speedmerchant. I drove a friends the new Trinity last year but I need more input with all of the new chassis out now because I haven't driven 1/12 for a while.

Thanks John Schoenauer[/QUOTE]


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a quick question. I am setting up a new L4, and I have never had a car that ran with a T plate. Should the twick screws on the T plate be touching the chassis, or have them hover a bit. I need help!. I want to get this ready for Wed. Thanks Jerry


The screws should just rest on the chassis before you set tweak. 

John--check out www.powellracingcomponents.com This is my favorite chassis, but I am a little biased. The graphite is top noch. Much better than what most companies use so the chassis is supper stiff for running on carpet.


----------



## John Barta (Aug 28, 2003)

I have been running the Trinity cars in 1/12. I first ran the Switchblade and loved the car for its durability and easy to drive nature. I got the new Reflex car in December and have been running it since. It drives very much like the Switchblade, however there have been some breakage issues. Of primary concern are the front bumper and lower pod plate. The pod plate has been redesigned and after breaking 2 of the originals, I have yet to break the new one. I see many Reflex drivers remove the bumper entirely, however I prefer to run it despite the breakage risk because I like the support that it gives the front of the body, and it takes a pretty heavy wall shot to break one. Another issue is the body mounts, the kit's adjustable alu. body mounts seem like a really cool idea, but in actual use they break very easily. I just use regular plastic posts instead. While it may seem that there are a lot of problems with this car, it's really not that bad and I am faster with this car than with my Switchblade.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I have always like the trinity front end but thats it. The new blue graphite is heavier and flexes more because of the coloring. But the front end is sweet.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Hartzell, What did you do with your CEFX car?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

If he is smart he will be racing it......I love mine. It is the chassis of choice for me.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Kropy--I sent it to Doug Powell to see if he can make some parts for it. I should know shortly if he will be making anything. I'll still be testing it once carpet season starts again. 

Ted- I would like the car if I could get rid of the bump steer. Maybe if Josh would send me a set of those servo mounts that he uses that might help.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

A.Hartzell said:


> Kropy--I sent it to Doug Powell to see if he can make some parts for it. I should know shortly if he will be making anything. I'll still be testing it once carpet season starts again.


Wow, it needs something to be made for it? I'm sure if you got an incomplete kit Josh would be happy to give you what it needed.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

There were no parts missing just needs a few tweaks to make the car better. Not Josh's fault or a poor design, its just not perfect yet as its so new.

Brian--Did you get my email?


----------



## JSchoenauer (Sep 25, 2001)

What about the Speedmerchant? Has anyone tried their new front suspension or the new Rev 4 chassis? A.Hartzell that chassis looks good but I need a whole car, I have nothing to convert. 
Thanks John Schoenauer


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

The Speedmerchant front end isn't out yet. As for the rev4 I have no clue.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I love the Rev4 -especially at big races when the traction really comes up. It seems to get better and better in higher grip. Btter is defined as easier to turn fast laps and higher corner speed. Having said that-its not a shabby club car. It just needs a little different set-up. I have run the Rev3 along with most of the locals for years. Recently the fastest guy has gone back to t-bar cars and many who ran rev3's followed. I too now own a RC12L3 with a 12LC chassis. I ran it for the second pack tonight and was very impressed. It felt like it rotated very well-but for as much rotation as it had-it was very easy to drive. 

I also like the Rev4 because of how narrow it is. It transitions very quickly and I think thats due in part to how narrow the chassis is and therefore how all the weight is down the center. I think the challenge n the Rev4 is gettig it easy to drive in lower grip.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

use the assoicated servo mounts like Josh


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Tell me more about the powell chassis please? anyone running it?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I have been running it for a year now and I love it. Doug only uses the high end graphite in all of his kits so the chassis has no flex in it for carpet. He also sells an asphalt version that flexes for added grip. The car has adjustable battery locaters to move the weight fore and aft. 

You can see pics of the older, non-slider car @ www.powellracingcomponents.com The site is being worked on so that you will be able to order right from the web. If you want to order one now Doug's email is on the site and he will tell you how to get one. 

Doug also has some other stuff in the works that you may see on the new site once it is finished. 

If anyone does get one and wants a good base setup for carpet or asphalt let me know. There is another PRC driver that runs on asphalt in Fla. and his car is a rocket.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok hopefully he will email me soon I am very interested, my current 12th scale is a pile of poop right now!


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Doug is real good at getting back to people quickley. Just tell him that you heard about the car from me on Hobby Talk maybe he'll give you a price break. I don't know how much though, if any.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a nice little windfall possibly coming from my financial aid. Any suggestions for a 12th scale chassis for someone just getting into the game?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah-buy mine!! hahaha!!


Ray


uspancarchamps said:


> I have a nice little windfall possibly coming from my financial aid. Any suggestions for a 12th scale chassis for someone just getting into the game?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> Yeah-buy mine!! hahaha!!
> 
> 
> Ray


 :jest: What chassis you got?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

You want it, Rays got it.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Well then... Hey Ray, you got a 12L3 you willing to sell for next to nothing?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I sold it!! Sorry!!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Well you got any other chassis youd be willing to part with for next to nothing?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*12l3*

Pancar, I have a 12L3 bare chassis, ready for electronics, tires and body. $90 takes it. It is all new and hasn't had anything done to be track ready.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I am a man of limited means (hopefully not for too much longer). I'll keep you in mind david


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

whats everyone think of the Yokomo YRX-12? i am REALLY REALLY NEW to onroad, just getting one of these to help out a friend (he needs some cash), and im getting one of these for $100, only two batteries on the car.

i have heard that its like an L3, but with a few minor changes (other than the finish). anyone have any experience with it? thanks

Danny


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A few local guys had that car but sold them... They have a very thin chassis and work much better on asphalt. They also had a problem with the batteries shifting when they crashed.
-Wayne


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

sg1 said:


> A few local guys had that car but sold them... They have a very thin chassis and work much better on asphalt. They also had a problem with the batteries shifting when they crashed.
> -Wayne


If it is the Worlds one with the silver graphite it is a real flexi flyer but the black one isn't too bad. Both have the problem of being way too long of a wheelbase. 
Brian


----------

